# List of non civil service towns and cities ???



## NPD212

Can anyone tell me where I can find a list of non civil service towns and cities? Is there a websight where i can find them? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Southside

This website does...go to civil service topics and look at the top.


----------



## Guest

NPD212, go to this website:

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/em_civil_service/civil_service_communities.htm

Scroll to the bottom and download the file entitled "Public Safety: Police Departments Covered by Civil Service." Good luck bro. Peace


----------

